# رحلة الى أديرة العالم (متجدد)



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*دير الانبا بشوى - وادى النطرون *​ 
*




*​ 



*



*​ 



*



*​ 





*



*​ 



*



*​ 



*



*​ 



*



*​ 




*



*​ 



*



*​ 



*



*​ 



*



*​ 



*



*​ 



*



*​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*



*​ 




*



*​ 



*



*​ 




*



*​ 




*



*​ 



*



*​ 




*



*​ 



*



*​ 



*



*​ 




*



*​ 



*



*​ 




*



*​ 



*



*​ 




*



*

*تمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممت*
**​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

دير القديس العظيم 
سمعان الخراز
بجبل المقطم​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*تااااااااااااااااااااااااابع*
























​






















*تمممممممممممممممممممممممممممت*​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*بعض الصور بالكنيسه الآرزوثوكسية بمدينة ميونخ بالمانيا* 























 
*تممممممممممممممت*​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*صور نـــــــــادرة جدا للكنيسة المعلقة من عام 1920 حتى 2004 *

*زيارة الملك فؤاد 1920*

*



*

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

*الكنيسة المعلقة عام 1935*

*



*


*



*

*



*







*



*
​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*تااااااااااااااااااااااااابع*
*زيارة البابا مكاريوس للكنيسة المعلقة 1944*

*



*

*



*

*



*












*



*


*



*



​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

زيارة البابا كيرلس السادس للكنيسة المعلقة 1959


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

زيارة البابا كيرلس السادس للكنيسة المعلقة 1968


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

الكنيسة المعلقة عام 1970

























++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

الكنيسة المعلقة عام 1980


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

+++++++++++++++++++++++
الكنيسة المعلقة عام 2004​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​ 

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2009)

​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى اكتير لمرورك يا كوكى *
*واكيد بكمل *
*صليلى *
**​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*نواصل بنعمة المسيح*
**​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*كنيسة العائلة المقدسة هذة الكنيسة من اروع مايكون 

كنيسة كاثوليكية رومانية ، تعد من اضخم كنائس أوروبا ، تقع في مدينة **برشلونة** ، **كاتالونيا** في **اسبانيا** . تم بناؤها عام **1882** ولاتزال قيد الانشاء . 
تم تصميمها على يد المعماري العالمي **أنطونيو غاودي** (1852 - 1926) والذي كرس 15 عام من حياته في بناءها حتى وفاته حيث كان يصرح بأنه ليس على عجل في اكمال البناء ، الذي استمر بعده رغم وقوع **الحرب الأهلية الأسبانية** عام **1936** .
بعض من اجزاءها غير المكتملة دمرت اثناء الحرب الفوضوية ، الا ان العمل استمر بعداها والتزم عدة معماريون بعد جاودي في تصميمها . وهي الان من أكثر الاماكن جاذبية للسياح في برشلونة الذين بأمكانهم زيارة الاجزاء المكتملة منها 
الكنيسة ستكون لها ثلاث واجهات كبرى : واجهة إلى الشرق تدعى : الميلاد ، واجهة إلى الجنوب (لم تنته بعد) تدعى: المجد و واجهة إلى الغرب تدعى :العاطفه. واجهة الميلاد تم بناؤها قبل العمل قد توقف في عام 1935 
*
*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*+++صور كنيسة المهد+++*

*صورة كنيسة المهد من الخارج **





باب كنيسة المهد 





صور الاعمدة الي في داخل الكنيسة 




ايضا صور الاعمدة الي في كنيسة المهد 

















باب النزول الى مذوذ المسيح والنجمة 





المكان الي ولد فيه المسيح( المذوذ)





مكان النجمة الي بشرت الرعاة بولادة المسيح 





صورة من داخل المغارة بجانب المذوذ 








*​*
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

صور فى منتهى الجمال 


تسلم ايدك يا جوجو 


موضوع يستحق التقييم 


ميرررررررسى كتير ليك على الصور 

متابعـــ.........

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> صور فى منتهى الجمال ​
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا جوجو ​
> ...


*ميرسى اكتير يا كيرو لمرورك وتقيمك الجمييل*
*نورتنى بجد*
*ويشرفنى جدا متبعتك معانا*
*ميرسى خالص بجد*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااا على الموضوع الخارق

ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## SALVATION (21 فبراير 2009)

_روعه كتيييييير ياجوجو
تسلم ايدك
مشكوووووووووووووور كتيييييييييييييير​_


----------



## vetaa (21 فبراير 2009)

*رحله يااااااااارب كل العالم يروحها

حقيقى ممتعه جدااااااا
وجميله وبركه كبيره

ميرسى ليك
*


----------



## vetaa (21 فبراير 2009)

*بجد من حلاوته لازم يتثبت*


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا على الموضوع الخارق
> 
> ربنا يباركك اخي


*ميرسى اكتييييييييير حبيبى كلمو على مرورك اللى ديما بيسعدنى *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه كتيييييير ياجوجو​_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _مشكوووووووووووووور كتيييييييييييييير_​


*ميرسى اوى حبيبى تونى على مرورك الجميل*
*ديما بكون فرحان بتشريفك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *رحله يااااااااارب كل العالم يروحها*
> 
> *حقيقى ممتعه جدااااااا*
> *وجميله وبركه كبيره*
> ...


*يارب يا فيتا *
*ميرسى لكلمتك الطيبة *
*ومرورك الرائع اللى ديما بيسعدنى *
*شكرا اكتير الك*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *بجد من حلاوته لازم يتثبت*


**
*ميرسى ليكى يا فيتا *
*دى لمحة جميلة ومشجعة اكتير منك*
*وانا هحاول بقدر الامكان  انى اجمع اكبر قدر ممكن من الاديرة حول العالم ليكون فينا استفادة اكبر*
*شكرا ليكى بجد*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

*سلام المسيح*
*اعرفكم بنفسى*
*معكم الكابتن طيار جوجو *
*من شركة طيران المنتدى*
*اهلا بكم على متن هذة الرحلة *
*واتمنى من الله سلامة العودة اللى ارض الوطن *
*لكل اعضاء المنتدى*
*قبل ان اعمل ترانزيت بأحدى المطارات*
*اود ان احيط سيادتكم علما بأنة قد تم زيارة الاديرة الأتية *
*1_ اديرة وادى النطرون *
*pic 1*
*pic 2*​ 
*وتم التوقف لحظات علشان نشرب عصير وكملنا ورحنا*
*2_ دير القديس العظيم سمعان الخراز*
*pic 1*
*pic 2*​ 
*وبعدين هيك اخدنا فترة راحة وبعدها مباشرة توجهنا الى*
*3_الكنيسة الارثوذكسية بميونخ (ألمانيا)*
*pic 1*
*واثناء فترة الزيارة اشتقنا لمصرنا الحبيبة فعودنا لنراجع التاريخ سويا الى*
*4_صور نـــــــــادرة جدا للكنيسة المعلقة من عام 1920 حتى 2004*​*
*
*pic 1*
*pic 2*
*pic 3*
*pic 4*
*pic 5*
*pic 6*​ 
*5_ ولم ننسى ايضا زيارة كنيسة العائلة المقدسة *
*pic 1*​ 
*6_ وايضا كنيسة المهد*
*pic 1*​ 

*هاد كانت مراجعة صغيرة للأماكن التى تم زيارتها فى هذة الرحلة *
*وعلى الركاب الجدد ربط الاحزمة والامتناع عن التدخين *
*ستبدأ طارئتنا الأن فى جولة جوية جديدة*
*راجين من الرب يسوع سلامة الوصول*
*شكرا للمتابعة واى استفسارات *
*خادمكم يكون بلخدمة *
**
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

*صور كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مار جرجس الرومانى ببور سعيد*
**





























































































​


​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 فبراير 2009)

*بجد مجهود رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا جوجو
تسلم ايدك بجد 
ولو تعبت بقى من الطيارة ممكن انا اكمل شوية 
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يقويك يارب وتكمل على خير​*


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

دير مار مينا (مريوط)


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

__________________


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *بجد مجهود رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا جوجو​*
> *تسلم ايدك بجد *
> *ولو تعبت بقى من الطيارة ممكن انا اكمل شوية *
> *ههههههههههههه*
> ...


*ميرسى اوى لتواجدك معانا بها الرحلة*
*وصدقينى يا بنت العدرا*
*تعبكم راحة*
*هاد لو كان تعب اصلا*
*شكرا ليكى ولمرورك الطيب واللى ديما بيسعدنى *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

*صور من دير شهداء اخميم*































































__________________
* تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع*​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

__________________


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

__________________
*تااااااااااااااااااااابع*​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

__________________
*تاااااااااااااااااااااااابع*​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

__________________
*تممممممممممممممممت*​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

*دير ابونا العظيم الانبا مقار*
**

























































*تممممممممممممممممممت*​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

*دير السيدة العذراء  البراموس*
**





































*تممممممممممممممممممممت*​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

دير العدرا بالجنادلة
دير العدرا دة هوا دير العدرا حالة الحديد
معجزة حالة الحديد
اللى هيا ساعة اما كان بطرس و بولس فى السجن 
والعدرا صلت و سيحت الحديد بتاع السجن و خرج بطرس و بولس من السجن
و فى الدير كنيسة باسم بطرس و بولس
























​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

*دير المحرق
**طبعا دير غنى عن التعريف
اللى فية المذبح اللى دشنة المسيح 
و الدير اللى قعدت فية العدرا 6شهور و 10ايام

**

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*
*تااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع*​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

*المذبح اللى دشنة السيد المسيح و الحاجات التانية دة اللى كانت بتعجن فيها العدرا زى اللى فى سمنود كدة

**

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*
*تمممممممممممممممممممممممت*​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

*دير العدرا بجبل الطير
دير الكف

**

*

*دة المغارة اللى قعدت فيها العدرا 3 ايام
**

*

*

*

*اللى راح الدير عارف ان هوا فى جبل قدام النيل و خضرة زى مانتم شايفيين*
*

*

تممممممممممممممممممت​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

*دير العدرا بجبل الطير*
*دير الكف*​ 
*

*​ 
*دة المغارة اللى قعدت فيها العدرا 3 ايام*
*

*​ 
*

*​ 
*اللى راح الدير عارف ان هوا فى جبل قدام النيل و خضرة زى مانتم شايفيين*
*

*​ 
تممممممممممممممممممت​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

*دير العدرا بدرنكة

**

* 

*

*

*

*
*تمممممممممممممممممت*​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

*دير الانبا باخميوس 

**

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


*تمممممممممممممممممممت*​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

*دير الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين (الدير الابيض)

**

*
*

*
*(1)
**

*
*(2)
**

*
*البئر (3)
**

*
*الاعمدة دة هيا اللى اتبقت من الكنيسة الاثرية و البير اللى فى الصورة التالتة
و الكنيسة الاثرية اتهدمت كدة من زلزال زمان و كانت الكنيسة كبيرة اوى ساعتها اللى هيا فى اول صورتين دول و اتبقى دلوقتى منها شوية الاعمدة دة و الهيكل بتاع الكنيسة بس
الهيكل متهدمش من الزلزال
و الهيكل دة اللى هوا الكنيسة دلوقتى
يعنى الكنيسة الموجودة دلوقتى كلها دة كانت الهيكل بس زمان

**

*
*و دة المكان اللى كان بيتحط فية الايقونات زمان 
ودلوقتى مكان الايقونات هوا بس اللى موجود لكن الصور اللى كانت فية لا
و الصور المحطوطة فى الصورة دة صور جديدة

**

*
*دة صورة للمسيح (حضن الاب) فى الكنيسة اللى هيا الهيكل زمان

**

*
*يقال ان تحت هذا العمود اللى فى الكنيسة يرقد جسد الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين
دة الكلام اللى تم شرحة فى الدير من راهب

*​*
*
تمممممممممممممممممممممممممت​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

*دير القديس بسادة

**

*
*و العمود دة شبة العمود اللى فى دير الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين بس مش هوا
هوا موجود فى كذا دير كدة

**

*
*

*
*تمممممممممممممت*​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

جوجو بجد الموضوع تحفة جدا والفكرة روووووووووووووووعة
والصور فظيعة بجد
ميرسي ليك كتيرررررررررر
ربنا يباركك
تستحق التقييم​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

*دير القديس اباهور

**

*
*

*

*صور حضن الاب فى الكنيسة الجديدة
**

*
*

*

*دة مخطوطة فى الانجيل بخط ايد القديس اباهور
علشان زمان طبعا ماكنش فية طبع وكدة كانت كل حاجة بيكتبوها بايديهم
**

*

*و رفات القديس هنا
**

*

*

*​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

y_a_r_a قال:


> جوجو بجد الموضوع تحفة جدا والفكرة روووووووووووووووعة
> 
> والصور فظيعة بجد
> ميرسي ليك كتيرررررررررر
> ...


*ميرسى اوى اوى يا يارا على مرورك الجمييييييل *
*نورتى على متن طائرة المنتدى *
**
*وميرسى بجد لتقييمك *
*هاد تشجيع جميل منك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

دير العظيم الانبا صموئيل المعترف













































تمممممممممممممممممممممممممت


​


----------



## mero_engel (22 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسي علي الرحله الشيقه دي يا جوجو *
*حقيقي مجهود فوق الرائع*
*تسلم ايدك  علي الموضوع التحفه *
*وزياره الاماكن المقدسه دي *
*وانك سمحتلنا انه الجميع يشوفها*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (22 فبراير 2009)

مجهود رااااااااااااائع ياجوجو وفعلا مرجع هام للكل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الرحله الشيقه دي يا جوجو *
> 
> *حقيقي مجهود فوق الرائع*
> *تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع التحفه *
> ...


*مجهود اية بس يا ميرو *
*ما بيييجى من بعد خيركم وجمالكم انتم اهل الخيروالجمال كلة *
*مبسوط جدا انك نورتينا بتشريفك الجميل يا ميرو *
*ولو سمحتى اربطى الحزام كويس لانك قاعدة جنب الباب على طول *
*من فضلك مش عايزين خساير*
*يلا نكمل رحلتنا *
*وربنا يباركلنا فيها*
*ميرسى ليكى يا ميرو*
*نورتينى بتشريفك صدقينى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> مجهود رااااااااااااائع ياجوجو وفعلا مرجع هام للكل​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


*ميرسى يا محامينا الغالى *
*صدقنى كلمة شكر الكم ما بتكفى *
*مبسوط جدا بتشريفكم وتنوريكم فى ها الرحلة بجد *
*وانشاللة هكتب مرجع كااااااااااامل من بعد ها المشاركة عن كل الاديرة التى تم زيارتها علشان انت عارف ديما بيبقى فى ركاب جدد*
*ولازم يكونو متابعين من الاول*
*شكرا ليك بجد وبمرورك اللى فرحنى اوى دة *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *سلام المسيح*​
> 
> 
> *اعرفكم بنفسى*
> ...


 
*هلا فيكم اخواتى الاحباب *
*بقينا هون لفترة نرتاح *
*وهلا بعودة الى ارض الوطن *
*واحنا بلطريق فكرنا وين نروح بطائرة المنتدى *
*واثناء فترة تفكيرنا وجدنا نفسنا نحلق فوق*
*1_*
*صور كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مار جرجس الرومانى ببور سعيد *​ 
*pic1*
*pic2*
*وكنا مستمتعين جدا بلرحلة *
*وقررنا بعدها نروح*
*2_*
*دير مار مينا (مريوط)*
*pic 1*
*pic 2*​

*وهناك قابلنا ناس مش مصريين *
*من انجلند مثلا يعنى وقالولنا طلاما جيتو مصر يبقى لازم تشوفوا *
*3_*
*دير الشهدا*
*pic 1*
*pic 2*
*pic 3*
*pic 4*
*pic 5*​ 
*ومن هناك بقى البنزين بتاع الطيارة خلص*
*(ومحدش يسألنى ازاى )*
*واقرب محطة للوقود كانت قرب دير*
*4_*
*ابونا العظيم الانبا مقار*
*pic 1*​ 
*وروحنا وانبسطنا جدا جدا بلدير اللى كان فى منتهى الجمال *
*وطبعا مانسيناش اننا نعدى فى طريقنا واحنا راجعين على*
*5_*
*دير السيدة العذراء البراموس*
*pic 1*​ 
*وبعد ما زورناة واخدنا بركتة ركبنا كلللللنا الطيارة *
*وواحد من ضمن الاعضاء*
*كان عطشان جدا واضطرينا ننزل علشان يشرب واتفجأنا اننا فى الصعيد*
*انا عرفت من اليافطة *
*كان مكتوب فيها مرحبا بكم فى الصعيد*
*رحنا جرينا على طول على *
*6_*
*دير العدرا بالجنادلة*
*pic 1*
pic 2 تم الاضافة صور جديدة من قبل العضو(bent el3dra) شكراا​

*ورحنا كمان *
*7_*
*دير المحرق*
*:smil12:*
*pic 1*
*pic 2*​ 
*وهناك الاباء حاكولنا عن دير *
*العدرا بجبل الطير*
*وقلنا لازم نشوفة*
*pic 1*​ 
*وبعدها على طول رحنا دير العدرا بدرنكة*
*واخدنا منة بركة*
**
*pic 1*
*واحنا هناك سمعنا عن دير الانبا باخوميوس قلنا لازم بردو ناخد بركتة *
*pic 1*
*ولما جعنا قلنا نروح ناكل فى دير*​

*دير الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين (الدير الابيض*
*)*

*pic 1*
*واخدنا بركة كبيرة وكلنا وانبسطنا كلللللللللنا*
*ووقتها كنت محضر لهم مفجأة*
*حاكتلهم اننا ها الوقت هنروح نزور*
*دير القديس بسادة*​


*pic 1*
pic 2 تم الاضافة صور جديدة من قبل العضو(bent el3dra) شكراا 
​


*وكمان دير *
*القديس اباهور*
*pic 1*​


*وكمان دير *
*العظيم الانبا صموئيل المعترف*
*pic1*​


*ماتتصوروش قد اية كانت فرحتنا بزيارة الاماكن دى *
*اخدنا بركة كبيييييييييرة اوى *
*وركبنا طيارتنا تانى فى جولة جديدة*
*واخيرا املى التعليمات اليومية *
*وعلى الركاب الجدد ربط الاحزمة والامتناع عن التدخين *
*ستبدأ طارئتنا الأن فى جولة جوية جديدة*
*راجين من الرب يسوع سلامة الوصول*
*شكرا للمتابعة واى استفسارات *
*خادمكم يكون بلخدمة *
كابتن طيار جوجو
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*جوجو انا عشان عاجبنى الموضوع جداااااااااااااا بجد
اسمحلى اشارك فى بشوية صور للاديرة اللى انت حاطتها 
وطبعا انت مش هتقولى لا ههههههههههههههه

دى صور من دير العدرا الجنادلة
















دى صورة فتحة فى السقف كانت بتنزل زيت






​​*


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *جوجو انا عشان عاجبنى الموضوع جداااااااااااااا بجد​​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسى ليكى يا بنت العدرا على تعبك ومجهود خدمتك *
*صور بجد جميلة واسمحيلى انا ضفتها لباقى صور الدير فى المراجعة الاخيرة *
*شكرا ليكى واتمنالك خدمة طيبة *
*نورتينى بها المشاركة*
**
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*ودى صور من دير الانبا بيشاى والانبا بيجول
( الدير الاحمر )  









ودى صور من الكنيسة الاثرية هناك 


















*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*بجد يا جوجو مجهود جبار ربنا يبارك خدمتك

دير الانبا صموئيل دير فظيييييييييع 

انا مرة روحتوا كان عيده قبليها بكام يوم كده بعد كده واحنا بنحضر التسبحة بليل راحوا الرهبان هناك طلعوا جسده وقعدوا يلفوا في الكنيسة كلها ولفوا كمان في الحوش بره الكنيسة فعلا كانت بركة عظيمة 

مرسيه ليك يا جوجو علي مجهودك وانا اول مرة اخد بالي من الموضوع ده فعلا ربنا يباركك

ومستنين باقي الرحلة الرائعة دي​*


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *بجد يا جوجو مجهود جبار ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*
> 
> *دير الانبا صموئيل دير فظيييييييييع *​
> *انا مرة روحتوا كان عيده قبليها بكام يوم كده بعد كده واحنا بنحضر التسبحة بليل راحوا الرهبان هناك طلعوا جسده وقعدوا يلفوا في الكنيسة كلها ولفوا كمان في الحوش بره الكنيسة فعلا كانت بركة عظيمة *​
> ...


*الله عليكى *
*بركة كبيرة اوى انك  تكونى حاضرة كللل دة *
*وميرسى لكلمتك  الجميلة *
*واهلا بيكى نورتينا بمشاركتك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*ودى صور من دير الشهيد الانبا بسادة








صورة مدخل المزار 







 :download::download:









العامود ده استشهد عليه 8400 شهيد


​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*ودول صورتين من مزار ابونا يسى ميخائيل بطما





وده طبعا جسد القديس العظيم وحواليه فى رمل المعجزات



*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*صور من دير الانبا توماس السائح








وصورة المزار 


*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*صور من دير القديس العظيم مارجرجس بالمحروسة









ودى صور مرسومة على جدران الكنيسة عن بعض احداث الكتاب المقدس
















































وللاسف النور قطع ومعرفناش نكمل باقى التصوير فى الدير :smi411:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*صور من مزار الانبا ونس 















​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*ودى صورة الشهيدة أدروسيس عروس المسيح
وهى الشهيدة اللى مازال شعرها بيطول لحد الان 





بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا
وربنا يقويكوا وتكملوا الرحلة على خييييييير
وخلوا بالكوا جوجو مش يبشوف يسوق الطيارة بليل ههههههههه
ربنا يعوض تعبك ياجوجو​*


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2009)

> *سلام المسيح*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [





come with me قال:


> *هلا فيكم اخواتى الاحباب *​
> 
> *بقينا هون لفترة نرتاح *
> *وهلا بعودة الى ارض الوطن *
> ...


*سلام ونعمة رب المجد *
*مرة اخرى اهلا ومرحبا بكم على متن طائرة المنتدى*
*معكم جوجو من مطار المنتدى الدولى*
*نحيط سيادتكم علما بأن العضوة المباركة bent el3dra*
*هى التى ستتولى القيادة هذة المرة *
*وطبعا ربنا يستر*​ 
*وبدأت طائرتنا بالاقلاع وعلى متنها اعضاء المنتدى الحبيب*
*وكانت وجهتنا الاولى هى *
*1_*
*دير الانبا بيشاى والانبا بيجول
( الدير الاحمر )*​*
*
*pic 1*​ 
*وفى جولة سريعة جدا روحنا اخدنا*
*2_*
*صورتين من مزار ابونا يسى ميخائيل بطما*
*pic 1*​ 
*وفجأة لاقيناها بتحلق فوق مكان جميل ولما سألناها قالتلنا ان دة*
*3_*
*دير الانبا توماس السائح
pic1 *​*

واول مرة نكتشف ان قيادتها رائعة اثناء الهبوط بدير
4_
 القديس العظيم مارجرجس بالمحروسة​pic 1
وشاهدنا الدير وكانت زيارة بمنتهى الروعة 
وبعد ما اتغدينا سوااااااااا كلللللللنا 
قررنا اننا نروح 
5_ 
مزار الانبا ونس
pic 1​

وقد اختتمت رحلتها بصورة 
رائعة من روائع الشهداء
وهى 
الشهيدة أدروسيس عروس المسيح
وهى الشهيدة اللى مازال شعرها بيطول لحد الان​ 
pic 1​ 
ولا تزال حتى الان تبحث بطائرتها الجديدة
ميرسى اكتير اختنا العزيزة bent el3dra
بنشكرك كلنا على ها الرحلة الرااااااااائعة 
والاماكن الجميلة اللى زورناها 
​ 
واخيرا املى التعليمات اليومية 
وعلى الركاب الجدد ربط الاحزمة والامتناع عن التدخين
والحكاية دى ان مش هكررها تانى
قلت الامتناع عن التدخين يبقى الامتناع عن التدخين :11azy:
 
ستبدأ طارئتنا الأن فى جولة جوية جديدة
راجين من الرب يسوع سلامة الوصول
شكرا للمتابعة ​
*


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2009)

* صور من دير ابو فانا*
**


























​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 فبراير 2009)

رحله رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> رحله رائعه​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى علي الصور​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ميرسى لمرورك الجميل اخى العزيز
نورتنى
سلام المسيح يملا قلبك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2009)

*مرسيه ليك يا جو علي الرحلة الرائعة دي

يلا بكرة هنروح فين

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *مرسيه ليك يا جو علي الرحلة الرائعة دي​*
> 
> *يلا بكرة هنروح فين*​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


*هههههههههه*
*ميرسى اكتير  لتواجدك بها الرحلة معنا*
*اشوف بس الوقود بيكفى لحد فين وبعدين  بتلاقينى جايبلك المكان على طول *
**
*شكرا ليكى *​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

*مقاطعة أستورياس فى شمال أسبانيا*
*كنيسة العذراء كوفادونجا*

​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

*صخرة بلاى هى الجبل الذى احتمى بة المسيحيين عند الففتوحات الأسلامية الكثير منا يسمع عن هذة الصخرة لكن لا نعرف موقعها ولكن أثناء التجوال وجدت انها فى اقصى الشمال وهى تتبع اليوم مقاطعة أستورياس فى شمال أسبانيا ابتداء من جبل البرينيية شرقا وهى فى اهم الاماكن فى أسبانيا وهو كوفادونجا أو ما عرف بصخرة بلاى وفى المكان بيوت صغيرة تعد على الاصابع وسكن للزوار الذين يأتون من أنحاء العالم لزيارة هذا المكان المقدس حيث هجم المسلمون على المسيحيين وقتلوا منهم الكثير وتبقى منهم 30 رجل و10 نساء منهم القائد بلاى وحاصروهم بين الصخرة وجبل خنيس Giness ولكنهم لم يستطيعوا الوصول للباقيين من المسيحيين فتركوهم وهكذا بنيت كنيسة العذراء كوفادونجا وكذلك يوجد هناك قبر بلاى وتحت الكنيسة التى بنيت داخل الصخرة التى أحتمى فيها المسيحيين بركة صغيرة يرمى فيها الزوار العملات المعدنية و أمام الصخرة جبل Giness وهناك كنيسة العذراء كوفادونجا*​ 





​ 




​ 






تمممممممممممممممممممت​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

*كنيسة القيامة (اسرائيل)*
*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 


*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 
*تمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممت*​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

*الكنيسة اليونانية الارثوذكسية 














*​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

*الكنيسة الروسية الارثوذكسية























































*​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

*الكنيسة الفنلندية الارثوذكسية




















*​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

*الكنيسة الاثيوبية الارثوذكسية



















*​


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

*كنيسة البابا كيرلس (الطاحونة)
*
*



*
*
*
*










*
*















*
*






*
*










تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع
*​


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع​


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

*
*​*








*​
*








*​
*








*​
*








*​
*







*​
*





تممممممممممممممممممممممممممممت*​


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

*ديـــــر العزب - بالفيوم
الانبا ابرام 

*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*




*
*



*
*



*
*









**






*




*








**










**



*​


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

*تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع*​


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

*









*​*
**











**






*​
​*









*​*
**








*​*
**










*​*
**








*​*
**










**









**



*
*تاااااااااااااااااااااااااابع*​


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

​
تمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممت​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2009)

*بجد رحلة جميلة يا جوجو 

وكنائس اول مرة اشوفها 

بجد ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ويبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## rushdynaroz (28 فبراير 2009)

مجموعة رائعة


----------



## emadsawers (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الكببير


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *بجد رحلة جميلة يا جوجو​*
> 
> *وكنائس اول مرة اشوفها *​
> 
> *بجد ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ويبارك مجهودك*​


*ميرسى لمرورك *
*واتمنى فعلا لو تكون عجبتك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم معانا *
**​


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2009)

rushdynaroz قال:


> مجموعة رائعة


*ميرسى نورتنى اكتير بمرورك *
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2009)

emadsawers قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الكببير


*ديما على الرحب*
*وانا اللى بشكرك على تواجدك ومرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## hany manserm (4 مارس 2009)

مجموعة من الصور الهائله يارب يعوض تعبكم محبه


----------



## just member (5 مارس 2009)

hany manserm قال:


> مجموعة من الصور الهائله يارب يعوض تعبكم محبه


*ميرسى اكتير لمرورك*
*ومبسوط جدا انك تابعت الصور*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## mony el king (7 مارس 2009)

ده مجهود كبير انا بشكرك


----------



## just member (7 مارس 2009)

mony el king قال:


> ده مجهود كبير انا بشكرك


*ميرسى اكتير انت لمرورك *
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## jesus love maro (10 أبريل 2009)

*بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 

في كنايس جميلة جدا الواحد ماكنش يحلم انه يشوفها *​


----------



## just member (10 أبريل 2009)

jesus love maro قال:


> *بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​
> 
> 
> *في كنايس جميلة جدا الواحد ماكنش يحلم انه يشوفها *​


*شكرا لمرورك اللى اسعدنى كثيرا*
*ومبسوط جدا انى لهيك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## king (18 أبريل 2009)

صور دة فيها رائحة لتاريخ الكنسى ربنا يحافظ على الكنيسةطوووووووووووووواااااااااااااالللللللللللل الزمان باسم رب المجد يسوع المسيح


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2009)

king قال:


> صور دة فيها رائحة لتاريخ الكنسى ربنا يحافظ على الكنيسةطوووووووووووووواااااااااااااالللللللللللل الزمان باسم رب المجد يسوع المسيح


**
*اسعدنى وجودك ومرورك الطيب*
*واتمنى فعلا لو كانت كل الصور نالت اعجابك*
*شكرا لك اخى العزيز*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم *
*سلام ونعمة *
**​


----------



## بنت أعظم ملك (18 أبريل 2009)

*صور حلوة أوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك و كل سنة و انت طيب يا جوجو[/b]*


----------



## rana1981 (18 أبريل 2009)

*جميل جدا يا جوجو​*


----------



## just member (19 أبريل 2009)

بنت أعظم ملك قال:


> *صور حلوة أوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك و كل سنة و انت طيب يا جوجو[/b]*


*
ميرسى اكتير واتمنى لو الرحلة اعجبتك بجد
واتمنالك تواصل دايم 
سيلام المسيح يملا قلبك
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
​*


----------



## just member (19 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *جميل جدا يا جوجو​*


*ميرسى يا رنا*
*ومبسوط ان الرحلة عجبتك *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (21 مايو 2009)

*ها المرة اخى العزيز  كوكو مان *
*جايبلكم ها الصور*
*لدير شهداء اخميم*
*اتمنى تنال اعجابكم*
*









































*

*وهاد لينك الموضوع*
*سلام ونعمة *
**​


----------



## mario 2009 (26 مايو 2009)

ميرسى جدا على الاديرة الجميلة 
ننتظر المزيد


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2009)

mario 2009 قال:


> ميرسى جدا على الاديرة الجميلة
> ننتظر المزيد


*ميرسى لمرورك العزيز*
*واكيد انشالة لما بلاقى بجيب*
*نورتنى بمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2009)

mario 2009 قال:


> ميرسى جدا على الاديرة الجميلة
> ننتظر المزيد


*ميرسى لمرورك العزيز*
*واكيد انشالة لما بلاقى بجيب*
*نورتنى بمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## bent almalk (12 يونيو 2009)




----------



## just member (12 يونيو 2009)

​*شكراااااااااااا بنت الملك على مرورك *
*واتمنى لو كانت الرحلة عجبتك*
**
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 يوليو 2009)

صور اكثر من راااااااااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك تعبك اخي



​


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا اختى العزيزة الملكية لمرورك الطيب *
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2009)

صور دير الانبا بيشوى مش موجودة ارجو التعديل


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2009)

*حاضر يا فندم*
*سيتم تبليغ مشرف القسم والتعديل*
*شكرا الك*​


----------



## بباوى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ادعو واسجد لرب المجد يسوع المسيح ان يعطيكم بركة وتعمة على هذا العمل


----------



## Coptic Mena (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*بصراحة مفيش كلام اقولة بجد موضوع جامد جدااااا ميرسى ليك
*​


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بباوى قال:


> ادعو واسجد لرب المجد يسوع المسيح ان يعطيكم بركة وتعمة على هذا العمل


*شكرا الك ولعدوتك الجميلة*
*ربنا  يباركك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2009)

coptic mena قال:


> *بصراحة مفيش كلام اقولة بجد موضوع جامد جدااااا ميرسى ليك*​


*شكرا الك اخى العزيز*
*اتمنى تكون استمتعت بها الرحلة*
**
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## ميرا jesus (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي


----------



## just member (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*على الرحب يا ميرا*
*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*​


----------



## firygorg (17 سبتمبر 2009)

[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## just member (17 سبتمبر 2009)

​*شكرا الك ولمرورك اخى العزيز*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*
*واتمنى تكون الرحلة جميلة*
**


----------



## bant el mase7 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

صور نادرة وجميلة وكمان البابا كيرلس فيها روعة حقيقى


----------



## just member (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا الك اختى العزيزة لمرورك الجميل
اتمنالك تواصل دايم

*​


----------



## فااادى (30 يناير 2010)

ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى


----------



## just member (30 يناير 2010)

*علي الرحب يا فادي
نورني وجودك
*​


----------



## مينا ابن الملك (9 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا الك ولمرورك اخي العزيز
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## h2so4 (14 مايو 2010)

:fun_oops::new6:nissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawww


----------



## just member (14 مايو 2010)

*شكرااااا لمرورك

*​


----------



## minsandra (10 يونيو 2010)

begad to7fa gameela gedan


----------



## just member (11 يونيو 2010)

*كل الشكر الك ولمرورك اخى العزيز
نورتنى 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك

*​


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## just member (21 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك الطيب اخى الغالى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2010)

*الله......رووووووووووووووووووووووعة.......
انا بشكر حضرتك كتيييييييييييييييييييييير
يسوع يفرح قلبك دايما
ويبارك خدمتكم.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2010)

بستاذن حضرتك ...اخدت بعض صور الاديرة واضفتها فى موضوع الخلوة مع الله.
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141751
أشكرك


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (28 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسيييييييييي جدا عالصور الجميلة*
*موضوع رائع*

*الرب يباركك*


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> بستاذن حضرتك ...اخدت بعض صور الاديرة واضفتها فى موضوع الخلوة مع الله.
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141751
> أشكرك


*اكيد يا اخى العزيز هاد شيئ بيسعدنى
شكرا لأضافتك وربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك

*​


++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ميرسيييييييييي جدا عالصور الجميلة*
> *موضوع رائع*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*


*دايما على الرحب 
شكرا اكتير لمرورك اختى العزيزة
اتمنالك تواصل دايم
*​


----------



## betterlate (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحة انتا بشكرك جدا جدا على الموضوع دة بامانة اكثر من رائع اتمنى ان يبقى لية ركن لوحدة مش تبع منتدى الصور.....بس اللى ناقص بامانة هو الترتيب يعنى من مصر على المانيا على مصر على اسبانيا


----------



## just member (11 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مش شايف انك ناقص ترتيب
لان الرحلة هايدا بوقتها كانت  الاعضاء متابعاها لحظة بلحظة فا كانت بتعرف كل ما هو جديد 
ولا كانت تهتم لترتيب بلاد لانها بالحقيقة مو بتفرق اكتير
اتمنى تكون استمتعت بهايدا الرحلة 
وكل الشكر الك ولمرورك الجميل
نورتنى اكتير واتمنالك تواصل دايم بنعمة المسيح
ربنا يباركك


----------



## fayeeeek (11 سبتمبر 2010)

المجد لله فى الاعالى وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسرة


----------



## just member (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور لمرورك اخى العزيز
ربنا يباركك


----------



## just girl (22 يناير 2012)

*.. لـــى زمان مشاركة بالمنتدى واول مرة اشاهد هذه البانوراما الكنسية الجميلة ،،*
*هنيئاً لك جزاء ما عملت يداك ،، ، *


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2012)

سعيد بمشاركتك يا خطيبتى العزيزة
ربنا يباركك ويعطيلك نعمة فوق نعمة


----------

